# Toadstool has been bleeching for the past week...



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Haven t quite figured out the issue yet. It started last week when the tempture spiked from 79/80 to almost 95 degrees (due to a malfunctioning pump).

The temperature was dropped that day and kept in check.

All levels are normal for my tank

Salinity: 1.024
Nitrate: 60 (this is normal for my tank so don't freak out. The leather has been in this tank for over a year)
Nitrite: 0
Calcium: 450/460 ppm
ph: 8.3


You guys think that much of a temp spike would have caused this? Nothing else in the tank died except the toadstool. Let me stress it's not dead...but it basically look it. Pure white now but still sticks out it's feelers when the light comes on. Any idea's on saving this guy?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats a bummer. Sounds like you might have an idea how it happened though, you might have fried it with your temp spike. Do any of your friends happen to have a frag from your colony so you can get a good specimen again?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Thats a bummer. Sounds like you might have an idea how it happened though, you might have fried it with your temp spike. Do any of your friends happen to have a frag from your colony so you can get a good specimen again?


The only frag that exists from that toadstool is in texas at my brothers house . Maybe I will just suck it up and go without a toadstool for a while.

I'm thinking a possibility could have been the nitrates weakened it and the temp dealt the finally blow. But why are all the other corals doing OK?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> The only frag that exists from that toadstool is in texas at my brothers house . Maybe I will just suck it up and go without a toadstool for a while.
> 
> I'm thinking a possibility could have been the nitrates weakened it and the temp dealt the finally blow. But why are all the other corals doing OK?


 If it's one of the biggest pieces in the tank it could be nutrient deprived. With such a spike in temp you lost a lot of zooxanthellae hence the color loss. I know you don't want to hear this, but this would be a good time for a water change.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> If it's one of the biggest pieces in the tank it could be nutrient deprived. With such a spike in temp you lost a lot of zooxanthellae hence the color loss. I know you don't want to hear this, but this would be a good time for a water change.


that would ruin my experiment!!!!!!!!! but I guess I could.


I thought about the nutrient thing but I dose daily. Maybe I am not dosing enough?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> that would ruin my experiment!!!!!!!!! but I guess I could.
> 
> 
> I thought about the nutrient thing but I dose daily. Maybe I am not dosing enough?


 What are you dosing? And I know it doesn't fit into your experiment but this will be the fastest way to get your tank back on track.


----------

